# recommended projector



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I am in the process of designing my ht/bar area. I figured I should ask recommendations on projectors before assuming one specific model is best for me. My room size is roughly 15x32 I will be sitting approximately 13-14' back in the first row and the second approx 15-17' back. These distance could and might change a bit. I am hoping to be purchasing one in the next year, and hope to keep it under 2000.00. This weekend I should be getting the basement cleaned out and getting a better idea.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I guess I should add a couple of things. I have a sliding glass door and a decent size window in the room. I will be trying as much as possible to black out the room as much as possible. 3d Isn't important but if it's there I prefer the passive so I can get more available glasses. I don't want a short throw as I would rather have the on above or behind my head. For a screen I was thinking dot spandex for a at screen. Am leaving anything out let me know.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is the $2000 budget only a projector or the screen as well? By the time your ready to buy the new model will be out so last years models will be cheaper. I would look at a Panasonic AE 8000 you should be able to get one for under $2000 soon.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

I was looking at the panny. I just needed to be sure.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I've never known anyone on here that was disappointed with Panasonic, I've got an AE 4000 and still very happy with it.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

With the 8000 at 15' looks like you will have a 115" screen, with a needed gain for 1.3 for 22fl for ambient light. Not sure what the gain is on that dot spandex screen


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Andre said:


> With the 8000 at 15' looks like you will have a 115" screen,


This sounds about right after looking at my setup tonight.



Andre said:


> with a needed gain for 1.3 for 22fl for ambient light


I will have to look at this.


----------



## duder1982 (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I may have to do some serious research to find out what the gain is when using spandex. But I do know Seymour screens center stage material for diy is 1.2 gain, which is close.


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

You might give DaLite's High Power a look see (samples available from Projector Zone). It has a gain of 2.8 and I'm really happy with my HP screen. It's not as directional as some beaded screens and uses a microbead structure which preserves image resolution very well, and it's bright! Only downside is it doesn't clean well, and real care has to be taken to prevent damage to the surface when you need to clean spots, etc.


----------

